# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Opera 10.60 : WebM, HTML 5, Bing et... AVG au programme

## Gordon Fowler

*Opera 10.60, toujours plus rapide*
*AVG, WebM et Bing dbarquent dans le navigateur norvgien*

*Mise  jour du 01/07/10*



A peine deux semaines aprs sa beta (lire ci-avant), Opera Softwares annonce aujourd'hui l'arrive de la version 10.60 finalise de son navigateur.

Au menu, des performances dans l'affichage des contenus en JavaScript encore amliores (la socit affirme que son navigateur est 50 % plus rapide que la prcdente version), le support du HTML 5 (notamment du "Applications Cache"), la golocalisation (elle aussi permise grce au HTML 5) ou l'implmentation de WebM - le nouveau codec multimdia open-source de Google.






Mais curieusement, les deux nouveauts les plus intressantes ne sont pas dcrites dans l'annonce d'Opera.

La premire concerne la scurit. A prsent, le navigateur embarque un filtre de scurit conu par AVG. Il s'agit en fait d'une base de donnes, mis  jour en temps rels par l'diteur d'antivirus, qui recense les sites malicieux. Cette base communique, en temps-rel galement, avec le navigateur et permet d'afficher un signale d'alerte quand l'utilisateur est sur le point de visiter un site blacklist.

L'autre nouveaut concerne les moteurs de recherche avec l'arrive de Bing de Microsoft dans le choix des moteurs utilisables.

Cot UI, rien de chang par rapport  la beta, si ce n'est le mot _ menu_  qui apparat en dessous du logo traditionnel du navigateur, en haut  gauche de l'application, pour expliciter la fonction de ce bouton visiblement mal compris.

Opera 10.60 est disponible sur cette page.


*Source* : Annonce officielle d'Opera Software


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des nouveauts d'Opera 10.60 : bluffantes ou plutt futiles ?



*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 22/06/10*


*Opera patche 5 failles dans son navigateur*
*Mais ne ne dit pas lesquelles, pour protger la concurrence*


Opera vient de sortir un correctif de scurit qui colmate cinq failles exploitables dans la dernire version stable de son navigateur (Opera 10.54).

Habituellement, les diteurs communiquent la nature des failles patches et leurs degrs de dangerosit.

Cette fois-ci, ce n'est pas le cas.

Opera s'est content de livrer le niveau d'importance des vulnrabilits traites. Deux sont qualifies  d'extrmement importante , une de  trs importante , une de moyennement importante et une de mineure.

La socit explique qu'entre la transparence et la scurit, elle a choisi la scurit. Ces failles pourraient, d'aprs elle, se trouver dans les navigateurs de la concurrence sans que celle-ci n'ait encore eu le temps de les corriger. Il lui apparaitrait  donc irresponsable de communiquer plus de dtails sur ce patch.

Une exception cependant. Opera explique qu'une des failles  extrmement importantes  touche la gestion des polices de caractre. Dans la version pour Windows, la vulnrabilit permettait l'intrusion sur la machine de l'utilisateur. Opera souligne que Microsoft a dj dit une mise  jour de scurit pour ce problme, mais qu'il se peut qu'elle n'ait pas encore t applique par tous. D'o ses explications. 

Le patch de scurit pour ces failles est sorti  la fois pour Windows et pour Mac.

Petite nouveaut au passage pour les apple-fans,  prsent Opera retire les anciennes versions du navigateur avant de s'installer.

Pour mmoire, la beta d'Opera 10.60 (lire ci-avant) est elle disponible ici.


*Source* : Communication sur la faille lie aux polices de caractre, les modifications pour Windows et celles pour Mac


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*Mise  jour du 16/06/10*


*Nouvelle beta pour Opera*
*Opera 10.60 intgre  son tour le codec video open-source WebM*


La course  la vitesse semble ne plus avoir de limite dans le petit monde des navigateurs.

Alors que Safari 5 semblait avoir repris la main, voil que Opera, l'diteur norvgien, nous livre une beta de la version 10.60 de son application, version auto-proclame 50 % plus rapide que la prcdente pour le traitement des contenus en JavaScript.

Or pour mmoire, la prcdente version tait dj considre comme une rfrence, du moins au moment de sa sortie (lire ci-avant).

On modrera l'enthousiasme de la socit en rappelant que la vitesse d'un navigateur ne rside pas uniquement dans son traitement du JavaScript (un fait que Microsoft ne se prive pas d'exploiter dans son comparatif entre Safari 5 et son futur Internet Explorer 9 qui gre dj l'acclration graphique).

Il n'en reste pas moins qu'Opera 10.60 est effectivement rapide et qu'il arrive avec son lot habituelle de nouveauts, notamment en ce qui concerne le HTML 5 et la vido.

Avec cette version, Opera supporte  son tour WebM, le codec open-source de Google issu du format VP8. Il devient le troisime navigateur aprs Chrome de Google, et tout rcemment Firefox de la Fondation Mozilla.

Autre nouveaut  sous la capot , la prise en charge des  super cookies  du HTML 5 (alias AppCache). Cette volution du HTML 5 permet  un utilisateur de continuer  utiliser une application de type Cloud (Google Docs ou Office Web Apps de Microsoft par exemple), mme hors ligne, en les stockant dans le cache du navigateur. A la connexion suivante, une synchronisation des donnes se fait automatiquement (lire sur ce point _ Les principales nouveauts du HTML 5_ ).

Aprs Firefox 3.5, Opera intgre galement Web Workers, une nouveaut qui intressera tout particulirement les dveloppeurs webs. Cette fonctionnalit du HTML 5 permet d'acclrer le traitement des calculs complexes et de fluidifier l'affichage des pages (notamment du JavaScript). Or ce type de calcul se dmocratise de plus en plus avec les applications Cloud, une volution bienvenue donc.

Cot utilisateur, l'UI a t lgrement rafraichie, mais c'est surtout la fonction recherche qui frape.

Des suggestions s'affiche directement dans le champs de saisie pour les moteurs partenaires d'Opera (celui de Wikipedia par exemple). Et la recherche peut galement se faire depuis Speed Dial.

Enfin, Opera 10.60 introduit la golocalisation (via la reconnaissance du Hotspot wifi sur lequel l'utilisateur est connect)

Pour le tester par vous mme, sa beta est disponible en tlchargement sur cette page.

La version officielle dfinitive est attendue _ pour cet t_ . Elle devrait sortir simultanment pour Windows, Mac et Linux.


*Source*

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette beta d'Opera 10.60 ? Et par rapport  la concurrence, vous semble-t-elle meilleur ou juste satisfaisante (voire mauvaise) ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Faille critique non-patche dans Opera 10.50* 
*Qui cumule aussi les bugs : Opera Software est-il all trop vite pour sortir son navigateur ?* 


Opera 10.50 semble connaitre quelques problmes au dmarrage.

Tout d'abord, comme signal ici mme, la liste des bugs que contient cette nouvelle version ne cesse de s'allonger et de susciter la colre des utilisateurs qui n'apprcient pas d'tre rembarrs quand ils posent des questions sur le blog officiel du navigateur norvgien.

Des imperfections (souvent mineures), qui montrent que les quipes d'Opera ont voulu faire vite. Trop vite pour certains.

D'autres, soulignent que malgr ces dfauts temporaires, les qualits de vitesse font d'Opera 10.50 un navigateur bluffant.

Cette prcipitation s'expliquerait par la volont de l'diteur de pouvoir inclure la dernire version du navigateur dans le futur ballot-screen de Microsoft. C'est en tout cas une thse - fort crdible - dfendue sur le forum.

Consquences, une vulnrabilit critique qui permet d'installer et de lancer un logiciel malicieux sur Windows vient d'tre dcouverte.

Le risque est nanmoins qualifi de "minime" par la socit, qui prcise que les annonces d'exploits zero-day (autrement dit que la faille aurait t effectivement utilise) sont fausses.

Mais qui oublie de dire que _"son analyse initiale a conclu qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'une vulnrabilit et qu'elle a communiqu cette conclusion sur son forum et aux mdias"_, note la prsident de la socit Secunia,  l'origine de la dcouverte de la vulnrabilit le 4 Mars dernier.

Toute cette confusion autour du diagnostic de la faille a retard la mise en dveloppement d'un patch de scurit. Qui n'est d'ailleurs toujours pas sorti.

Opera Software prcise qu'il devrait arriver rapidement.

D'ici l, si les utilisateurs rencontrent un site Web qui provoque un plantage de leur navigateur, ils sont invits  ne pas retourner sur le site en question.

Ou de repasser  Opera 10.10 en attendant que tout rentre dans l'ordre ?


*Source* : Le diagnostic de la faille  par Secunia, le billet de son PDG

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  La confusion autour de cette faille et le nombre de ces bugs vous tonnent-ils de la part d'Opera ? 


*Mise  jour du 03/03/10*


*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Opera 10.50 pour Windows*
*Un navigateur qui ne plaira pas  tout le monde mais qui mrite le dtour*


Opera 10.50 est disponible pour Windows depuis aujourd'hui.

Aprs une beta dj convaincante, cette version dfinitive propose un nouveau moteur de rendu (Presto 2.5), un nouveau moteur JavaScript (Carakan) et la bibliothque graphique Vega.

Un toilettage en profondeur qui a pour rsultat une vitesse vritablement bluffante (lire ci-avant).

Le navigateur norvgien a galement t dpoussir au niveau de l'UI. 

Toutes les commandes sont  prsent regroupes dans un seul et unique bouton (le fameux  O  rouge de Opera), augmentant ainsi significativement la surface d'affichage pour les pages webs. L'intgration dans Windows 7 a galement t amliore (Aero Glass, Aero Peek et les Jump Lists).

Bref, une version qui ne plaira surement pas  tout le monde, mais qui mrite, objectivement, qu'on s'y attarde.

Opera 10.50 est tlchargeable ici.



*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 11/02/10*

*La beta d'Opera 10.5 est rapide, trs rapide*
*Et complte : de quoi rendre le navigateur norvgien enfin populaire ?*



Certains qualifient Opera d'_"usine  gaz"_, tant ses fonctionnalits sont varies et (trop ?) nombreuses.

Mais le navigateur norvgien possde galement ses supporters. Ceux-ci seront ravis d'apprendre la *sortie officielle de la beta d'Opera 10.5*.

Une chose est sre en revanche, si Opera peut tre vu par certains comme un peu lourd (client mail, P2P, Widgets, etc.), la vitesse de cette nouvelle mouture est, elle, objectivement bluffante.

L'explication tient principalement dans un nouveau moteur JavaScript.

Autre amlioration : Vega, une nouvelle bibliothque graphique.

Citons galement la prise en charge de la balise vido du HTML 5, du CSS 3, une barre d'adresse qui permet de lancer une recherche sur le net, la possibilit d'ajouter des moteurs de recherche par dfaut et une navigation prive revue et corrige et vous avez le nouvel Opera, encore plus complet.

Les possesseurs de PC sous Mac OS X et Linux devront eux se contenter d'un nouvel alpha.

Pour les autres, n'hsitez pas. Mme s'il est loin derrire Chrome, Firefox, Internet Explorer ou Safari en terme de parts de march, Opera 10.5 vaut vraiment le dtour.

Aprs, de l  dire qu'il est meilleur que les autres... il y a un pas que nous ne franchirons pas.

Et vous ?


*Source : Page de tlchargement de la beta de Opera 10.5*


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Opera est-il pour vous une usine  gaz ou un navigateur de rfrence ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la vitesse de cette beta de Opera 10.5 ? Vous parait-elle plus rapide que Chrome ou Safari ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*La pr-alpha dOpera 10.5 est maintenant disponible, avec un nouveau moteur de JavaScript et de nouvelles fonctionnalits*

Les navigateurs alternatifs sont en pleine bullition en ce moment. Aprs la sortie il y a quelques jours d'une bta 5 de Firefox 3.6, c'est maintenant au tour d'Opera de faire un pas en avant avec l'arrive d'un pr-alpha dOpera 10.5 (pour Windows et Mac OS X, mouture Unix/Linux en cours de prparation).

Les dveloppeurs travaillent assidument sur ce projet, puisqu'ils sont en train d'abandonner doucement la version 10.2 afin de reporter toute leur attention sur la 10.5.

Bien que trs instable, cet pr-alpha apporte de nombreuses amliorations.

Le programme norvgien voit de belles avances concernant ses moteurs intgrs : le moteur de rendu Presto passe en version 2.5 et prendra dsormais en charge les transitions et transformations CSS3 et certaines fonctionnalits HTML5 (par exemple, le stockage persistant). 

Un nouveau moteur de JavaScript vient galement s'ajouter  la liste des nouveauts. Carakan, c'est son nom, apporte des performances en JavaScript quivalentes  celles de Chrome et de Safari. 

Une nouvelle bibliothque graphique, Vega, fait aussi partie des nouvelles recrues. Elle ralise un score de 8513 sous Peacekeeper l o Opera 10.10 nobtient que 2657 (avec un Core2Duo 6550 2.33 GHz et sous Windows 7).

Au niveau de l'interface, plusieurs innovations :  la barre de menu disparat et les onglets mordent maintenant dans la barre active de l'application pour librer de l'espace. Un mode de navigation priv au sein d'une gestion par onglets fait son apparition. 

Concernant la version Mac OS X, cette dernire a t totalement rcrite en Cocoa, ce qui apporte son lot de changements (plus ou moins visibles). La barre d'outils est dsormais unifie, les barres et boutons de dfilement sont devenus natifs. A cela s'ajoute une prise en charge du multitouch (comme les actions Prcdent/Suivant avec trois doigts sur les trackpads des portables Mac).

Mise  jour de scurit, le gestionnaire de mots de passe est maintenant implment en haut de page et nempchera pas le chargement dun contenu particulier pendant que la page se charge.

Graphiquement parlant enfin, les barres dadresses et de recherche ont t amliores pour permettre une mmorisation des recherches, la suppression d'lments directement dans lhistorique ou l'affichage de listes de rsultats plus claires.

Source : Annonce et lien de tlchargement sur l'OperaLab  

 ::fleche::  Cette amlioration significative des performances et  fonctionnalits d'Opera permettra-elle son adoption par un plus grand nombre de personnes ?

----------


## Rapha222

Ils n'abandonnent pas la 10.20, il vont juste intgrer ses fonctionnalits directement dans las 10.50 ;-)




> Mise  jour de scurit, le gestionnaire de mots de passe est maintenant implment en haut de page et n’empchera pas le chargement d’un contenu particulier pendant que la page se charge.


C'tait dj le cas avec l'ancien systme, mais il y avait une popup qui tait quand mme gnante.

La nouvelle interface et le nouveau moteur JS sont gniaux par contre  ::ccool:: 

Merci Opera Software.

----------


## eclesia

Excellent, j'ai pu la tester sur virtual box en attendant la version linux.

Le temps au test sunspider (test javascript) est assez bluffant.
556ms pour chrome 4
417ms pour opera 10.5

C'est une jolie victoire pour opera et leur nouveau moteur Carakan.

La possibilit d'enlever la quasi totalit des lments de la fentre et des barres d'outils est toujours aussi intressant. Je pense que firefox devrait suivre la mme voie : revenir  l'essentiel = des onglets et une barre d'adresse. 

Il faudrait une version opera sans ajout, une version simple navigateur. Comme c'est le cas de midori ou arora. Tout simple et rapide, pas de gadget rss,mail ou autre.

----------


## dourouc05

Opera s'amliore encore : quand vont-ils s'arrter ? J'espre : jamais !

Par contre, un seul truc me gne avec Opera : ils proposent depuis longtemps le moteur de rendu le plus respectueux des standards (je ne me tiens pas  jour quant  HTML 5 et autres nouveaux standards), maintenant ils proposent un des plus rapides moteurs Javascript. Et seuls eux peuvent en profiter. Ne pourraient-ils pas, au moins, proposer au dveloppeurs de les utiliser, comme le moteur de IE et le .Net FX, pas forcment les sources N

----------


## Invit

bonjour

apres avoir tester bonne surprise opera supporte enfin les ombres et les arrondis qui lui faisait default mais aussi le background multiples par contre pour le support de la balise video ce nest pas pour cette version.

----------


## Invit

finalement au sujet de la balise video c'est bon elle vient tout juste d'etre implemente il y a encore des choses a voir mais la lecture fonctionne

----------


## ash.ice.loky

Cela fait des annes que je m'en sert.
Opera est vraiment gnial.

Je me souvient  l'poque ca claquait quant on bougeait la souris dans tous les sens pour faire des prcdent/suivant  ::lol:: 

Par contre 2 plantage en 45min  ::mrgreen::  encore un peu de boulot dessus

----------


## toto828

Il y quelque temps j'avais essay Opera sous linux pour remplacer Firefox qui freeze sans arret, je n'avais pas t convaincu, j'ai ressay avec Opera 10.10 et l bingo.

----------


## michelblh52

J'utilise Opra 10.10 depuis un moment, et je suis impatient d'essayer la nouvelle mouture 10.5 (je pense que je vais sauter la 10.2). 

Je gre tout mon courrier (7 adresses mail) avec opra depuis plusieurs annes, et franchement, il n'y a pas mieux. J'ai mme abandonn Thunderbird.
J'utilise galement Chrome et j'ai trs rgulirement les 2 navigateurs ouverts en mme temps. 

Pourquoi chrome, et bien surtout parce qu'il n'y a qu'une seule barre pour la recherche et les adresses. C'est tellement pratique qu'Opra (et tous les autres navigateurs) devraient s'en inspirer. 
Chrome est galement mon navigateur par dfaut  cause de sa vitesse. J'attend de tester les nouvelles performances de la 10.5 pour changer d'avis.

J'utilise trs peu firefox maintenant les dernires versions ne m'ont pas convaincu face  Opera ou chrome.

*Rectificatif,* aprs essais, Opera 10.5 permet de faire la recherche dans la barre d'adresse et en prfixant par g ou y on cherche avec google ou Yahoo. Trs fort ::ccool:: . Les performances sont  la hauteur des esprances. Pour le moment pas de plantage intempestif.
Je ne sais pas si je vais continuer  utiliser Chrome. :8-):

----------


## ash.ice.loky

J'aimais bien FireFox, mais n'tant pas dveloppeur WEB je ne vois aucun intrt dans les 1001 extensions et lourdeur de ce logiciel.

Je cherche simplicit et rapidit.

Par contre en tant que dveloppeur j'ai toujours 36 onglets d'ouvert et sur ce plan firefox est au raz des pquerettes alors que opra sait rest light.

Pas essay Chrome ni safari, j'aime pas google et apple  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*La beta d'Opera 10.5 est rapide, trs rapide*
*Et complte : de quoi rendre le navigateur norvgien enfin populaire ?*



Certains qualifient Opera d'_"usine  gaz"_, tant ses fonctionnalits sont varies et (trop ?) nombreuses.

Mais le navigateur norvgien possde galement ses supporters. Ceux-ci seront ravis d'apprendre la *sortie officielle de la beta d'Opera 10.5*.

Une chose est sre en revanche, si Opera peut tre vu par certains comme un peu lourd (client mail, P2P, Widgets, etc.), la vitesse de cette nouvelle mouture est, elle, objectivement bluffante.

L'explication tient principalement dans un nouveau moteur JavaScript.

Autre amlioration : Vega, une nouvelle bibliothque graphique.

Citons galement la prise en charge de la balise vido du HTML 5, du CSS 3, une barre d'adresse qui permet de lancer une recherche sur le net, la possibilit d'ajouter des moteurs de recherche par dfaut et une navigation prive revue et corrige et vous avez le nouvel Opera, encore plus complet.

Les possesseurs de PC sous Mac OS X et Linux devront eux se contenter d'une nouvelle alpha.

Pour les autres, n'hsitez pas. Mme s'il est loin derrire Chrome, Firefox, Internet Explorer ou Safari en terme de parts de march, Opera 10.5 vaut vraiment le dtour.

Aprs, de l  dire qu'il est meilleur que les autres... il y a un pas que nous ne franchirons pas.

Et vous ?


*Source : Page de tlchargement de la beta de Opera 10.5*


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Opera est-il pour vous une usine  gaz ou un navigateur de rfrence ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la vitesse de cette beta de Opera 10.5 ? Vous parait-elle plus rapide que Chrome ou Safari ?

----------


## trenton

> Opera est-il pour vous une usine  gaz ou un navigateur de rfrence ?


J'ai pas essay la nouvelle version mais Opera est depuis longtemps un trs bon navigateur (ils sont les premiers  avoir intgr la navigation par onglet si je me trompe pas). Si Opera tait libre, je pense que je m'y intresserait (mais ils ont fait un autre choix qui pour le moment n'est pas gagnant, on verra comment a volue).

----------


## jaimepaslesmodozls

Depuis quand Opera serait-il une usine  gaz ??  ::?:  C'est mme tout le contraire.
On l'installe : on a un simple navigateur, tout ce qu'il y a de plus simple et efficace.
Les autres fonctionnalits (mail, unity, bittorent, turbo, etc) ne s'activent QUE si le voulez. Le reste du temps, on ne souponne mme pas leur prsence.

Quant aux PDM, Opera s'est dj exprim  ce sujet, et le fait qu'il soit encore et toujours un navigateur de niche leur convient parfaitement (un peu comme MacOS quoi).

----------


## BugFactory

Pour quand la version finale est-elle prvue?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Depuis quand Opera serait-il une usine  gaz ??  C'est mme tout le contraire.
> On l'installe : on a un simple navigateur, tout ce qu'il y a de plus simple et efficace.
> Les autres fonctionnalits (mail, unity, bittorent, turbo, etc) ne s'activent QUE si le voulez. Le reste du temps, on ne souponne mme pas leur prsence.


Ce n'est pas mon avis (honntement j'aime bien ce navigateur). Mais c'est un avis qui revient trs souvent sur le forum dans les commentaires.




> Pour quand la version finale est-elle prvue?


Aucune date n'est encore fixe. Mais c'est une trs bonne question que je m'empresse de leur poser. Je te tiens au courant.

Cordialement  tous,

Gordon

----------


## dourouc05

> Aucune date n'est encore fixe. Mais c'est une trs bonne question que je m'empresse de leur poser. Je te tiens au courant.


Il n'y a pas que lui qu'il faut tenir au courant, on est quand mme quelques-uns  utiliser Opera (bon, pas encore en tant que navigo principal, mais a ne devrait plus tarder pour moi, lass de plus en plus par les myriades de kyrielles de bugs des autres navigos). 

Niveau perf, je ne remarque pas d'normes diffrences, tant donn que je cultive une certaine allergie au JavaScript et aux autres formes de cyberdlit de masse (une tuerie de procos inutile, mais puisque c'est la mode, autant dtruire tout pour que le buldozer-mode AJAX passe...).

Ce que j'ai apprci ds le dbut (je suis le navigo depuis la version 8, il y a un petit paquet d'annes), c'est le respect des normes : quand un dev voulait que son CSS/(X)HTML soit parfaitement (en gnral, du moins) respect, il switchait sur Opera. Maintenant, il va sur FireFox pour utiliser ses sacro-saintes-sanctifies-(...) extensions, qui sont incluses dans Opera (Opera Dragonfly, si mes souvenirs sont bons). Un must : on ne remarque mme pas qu'il est l, sauf quand on en a besoin ! Un petit tour dans les menus pour le faire apparatre, et c'est tout. (Si personne ne l'a remarqu, je suis un anti-FireFoxien trs primaire, j'arrive  lui trouver un norme avantage : il faut ressortir les avantages des autres navigos).

----------


## vintz72

> *Rectificatif,* aprs essais, Opera 10.5 permet de faire la recherche dans la barre d'adresse et en prfixant par g ou y on cherche avec google ou Yahoo. Trs fort. [...]


Cette possibilit existe sur Firefox depuis... la version 2 je crois (peut-tre mme avant). Il suffit de dfinir un signet avec mot-cl...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Il n'y a pas que lui qu'il faut tenir au courant, on est quand mme quelques-uns  utiliser Opera


Roooooh ! Le jaloux  ::mouarf:: 

Bien sr que j'avais l'intention de donner l'info publiquement sur le forum !


Bon, donc voila le mail que j'ai eu en rponse  la question :




> Hi Gordon
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> I apologize but we are not able to provide any information on future launch dates at the moment.
> 
> We will keep you posted on future developments.
> 
> Best regards


Bref, l'info qui dit qu'il y a pas d'info...

 :8-):

----------


## dourouc05

> Cette possibilit existe sur Firefox depuis... la version 2 je crois (peut-tre mme avant). Il suffit de dfinir un signet avec mot-cl...


Ce que tu dis, il me semble que a permet juste d'appeler un site : je tape y, et je vais sur yahoo. Ici, ce n'est pas la mme chose : y qqch lance une recherche sur qqch sur yahoo.

----------


## kao98

> Ce que tu dis, il me semble que a permet juste d'appeler un site : je tape y, et je vais sur yahoo. Ici, ce n'est pas la mme chose : y qqch lance une recherche sur qqch sur yahoo.


Je constate qu'Opera semble toujours aussi mconnu.

Effectivement, la recherche directe dans la barre d'adresse d'Opera existe ... depuis longtemps. Perso, j'ai toujours connu cette fonctionnalit, et je suis utilisateur d'Opera depuis dj quelques annes.




> Citons galement (...) une barre d'adresse qui permet de lancer une recherche sur le net, *la possibilit d'ajouter des moteurs de recherche par dfaut* (...) et vous avez le nouvel Opera, encore plus complet.


Ca aussi d'ailleurs ce n'est pas nouveau :o
On peut ajouter, et modifier le moteur de recherche par dfaut,  tous les endroits o on a accs  un moteur de recherche : barre d'adresse, zone de recherche  ct de la barre d'adresse, et galement sur le speed dial.

----------


## athanaze

a fait un petit moment que je le suis ce navigateur. Je l'ai adopt depuis la version 9, et je l'apprcie de plus en plus.
La 10.5 alpha tait dj bluffante de rapidit, je me demande s'ils ont encore fait mieux depuis.
Ce qui me plait dans ce navigateur, c'est que chaque nouvelle fonctionnalit est quasiment aussitt reprise par les autres en tant qu'extensions  ::):  : il innove quand les autres se mettent  jour.
Il lui manque encore 2 / 3 petite chose  mon gouts, mais franchement, il est trop bien.  ::ccool::

----------


## DiDieuh

a fais un moment que je voulais me lancer dans l'essai d'Opra, la news me motive  ::ccool:: .

----------


## Loceka

Oui, il est prcurseur dans pas mal d'volutions, comme la recherche d'URL dans l'historique directement  partir de la barre d'URL (me souviens plus du nom de la fonctionnalit), les raccourcis souris ( ::hola:: ), la navigation "rapide" (ie : revenir  la page prcdente sans recharger la page), les user javascript (pas sr qu'il ait la primaut l-dessus par contre), etc.

Mme s'il "souffre" de quelques lacunes (rigidit dans la gestion des onglets, pas de configuration possible pour la place de la signature dans le mail, ...) c'est,  mon sens, le plus configurable des navigateurs le seul point noir est que certains site l'excluent spcifiquement ce qui oblige  passer sur FF voire IE...

Bon, je suis dessus depuis la version 6.x en navigateur principal, j'avoue.  ::P:

----------


## keitaro_bzh

> [B][SIZE="5"]
> ... Les possesseurs de PC sous Mac OS X ....


Y'aurait pas comme un petit problme dans ta phrase? :p. Ne dit jamais  un pro-mac qu'il a un PC... et inversement.. :p

Sinon, pur Opera, je vais le tester, on verra bien. Je l'ai utilis  une poque et il me convenait bien (avant l'arrive de firefox sous windows 98... je sais, a remonte).

Depuis, j'ai essay les diffrentes versions mais je ne l'ai jamais adopt malgr que ce soit un bon produit

----------


## Gectou4

> *Rectificatif,* aprs essais, Opera 10.5 permet de faire la recherche dans la barre d'adresse et en prfixant par g ou y on cherche avec google ou Yahoo. Trs fort. Les performances sont  la hauteur des esprances. Pour le moment pas de plantage intempestif.
> Je ne sais pas si je vais continuer  utiliser Chrome.


Heuuu la recherche dans la barre d'adresse c'est pas propre  la 10.5 a fait un bail que c'est intgr ^_^

Tu peux mme ajouter ton moteur genre php.net avec une lettre tel que "p" pour faire :
p strtolower et arriv sur la page du manuel de cette fonction  ::ccool::

----------


## dom75

> Ce que tu dis, il me semble que a permet juste d'appeler un site : je tape y, et je vais sur yahoo. Ici, ce n'est pas la mme chose : y qqch lance une recherche sur qqch sur yahoo.


Eh non, c'est bien l'alias avec un mot cl, il suffit de saisir l'url avec un %s dans le paramtre dynamique et d'associer le mot cl g et quand on fait g <mot cl> on est bien en mode recherche et ca existe depuis longtemps sous FF  ::):  je l'utilise pour toutes les applications avec des champs de recherche notamment avec les bug tracker.

Sinon FF 3.6 est je pense aussi rapide que chrome. J'avais install chrome sur mon vieux laptop car il peinait beaucoup avec FF 3.0 mais depuis la version 3.5 je suis revenu  FF, en version 3.6 c'est encore plus rapide.

Opra est certainement un trs bon navigateur mais au boulot sous Windows 2000 il fait monter ma CPU  100% ! L'hiver c'est pratique pour se rchauffer mais  la longue c'est bruyant. Chrome ne s'installe pas sous W2K, reste donc FF 3.6 qui tourne nickel.

----------


## FailMan

> Les possesseurs de PC sous Mac OS X et Linux devront eux se contenter d'une nouvelle alpha.


 ::haha:: 

Gnial, j'adore cette phrase  ::ccool:: 

Aprs avoir lu les posts, notamment celui qui dit que c'est pas une usine  gaz malgr les fonctions qu'il offre, je me laisse enfin tenter  :;):

----------


## dams78

Sous Firefox on peut aussi faire une recherche dans la barre d'url, peut tre qu'ils se sont inspirs d'Opra... En tout cas c'est bien pratique, la recherche s'effectue que sous Google par contre (peut tre que c'est configurable).

----------


## ash.ice.loky

Pour ma part Opera est mon navigateur principal depuis 2005, lorsque qu'il est pass en free en fait.

J'adorais la navigation par onglet et dessiner  l'cran pour naviguer et je n'ai pas changer. J'utilise seulement IE pour ces sites mal conu qui font n'importe quoi hors FF/IE (qui a dit l'interface de la livebox ???)

La version 10.50 est trs bonne, plus clean que la 10.10,  ::ccool::

----------


## kao98

> Sous Firefox on peut aussi faire une recherche dans la barre d'url, peut tre qu'ils se sont inspirs d'Opra... En tout cas c'est bien pratique, la recherche s'effectue que sous Google par contre (peut tre que c'est configurable).


Par dfaut, c'est sous google. Le moteur par dfaut est configurable. Mais en plus, tu peux spcifier un autre moteur.

Par exemple, si tu tapes
"Mon mot cl", a va lancer la recherche sur ton moteur par dfaut (qui est configurable).
"g Mon mot cl", a va lancer la recherche sur google
"y Mon mot cl", a va lancer la rechercher sur Yahoo!

et ainsi de suite ! Tout a tant, bien sr, configurable.

----------


## Rams7s

::ccool:: 

Moi les trucs que j'aime bien dans opra, c'est des choses que je n'ai pas vu dans FF ni IE (certaines dans maxthon par contre, comme quoi pas le nombre d'utilisateurs qui fait la qualit). Je prcise que je parle pour opra 10, pas la 10.50 (je vois pas l'intrt de changer pour le moment)
Le opra turbo, pratique quand la connexion internet est toute pourrieLe opra Unite, pour partager des photos, des documents, ou 1000autres chosesCopier des mots d'une page web, dans les notes (a fournit un accs rapide pour plus tard)Le 18 faons de revenir an arrire, mme si 3 faons suffisent amplement: http://my.opera.com/chooseopera/blog...where-you-cameQue la barre d'adresse recherche dans l'historique quand je tape qqchPouvoir mettre les onglets sur le ct plustot qu'en haut (genre un cran de pc portable est pas dj assez difforme, faut encore enlever de la hauteur)Qu'il est n'ait plant qu'une fois en 2ans et demi d'utilisationLe gestionnaire de mots de passe, il retient mon mot de passe de banque, et contrairement  FF il autorise pas  voir les mots de passe enregistr (bravo Panda roux  ::aie:: )Enregistrer une page web, dans un seul fichier au lieu d'avoir la page et un dossier qui contient tout le bordel ncessaireLes raccourcis souris parce que clik droit en mettant la souris vers le bas, c'est mieux que de devoir faire Ctrl TLe speed dial (mettre de 4  25 sites en page d'accueil)Et rgler les prfrences par site (je veux pas que google ou youtube aient des cookies , non mais!)Clik droit + molette de souris pour naviguer dans les onglets sans avoir besoin de bouger la souris (oui je suis adepte du moindre effort)Le gestionnaire de tlchargement, mais ce serait malheureux de ne pas avoir aLe correcteur d'orthographe, toujours utileLa prvisualisation des onglets (marche moyen pour regarder une vido par contre)

Il y a bien des trucs qu'on retrouve ailleurs (genre FF qui lance l'quivalent de opera link), mais je ne conois pas qu'on puisse trouver qu'un navigateur est bon si il faut le configurer.

Pour les raccourcis de la barre d'adresse, mes 2 favoris ce sont: j pour faire un j'ai de la chance de gogole, et tr pour traduire sur word reference. :;): 

Niveau rapidit, je peux pas trop juger par rapport aux autres. Ah si, IE 8 mets une demi seconde  ouvrir un onglet vide, pourquoi? ::mouarf:: 
Par contre, il a 2 inconvnients: un clik milieu sur la fleche pour faire page prcdente n'ouvre pas la page dans un nouvel onglet, et il manque un raccourci style Ctrl+Q de IE afin de voir tous les onglets.

----------


## supertonic

Opera est clairement au dessus des autres navigateur.
Je l'utilise galement depuis qu'il est gratuit et malgr quelque sites incompatibles (genre le post sur les techdays de developpez.net ^^ qui utilise un embeding de Silvelight avec un vieux composant, ou encore ma banque...).

C'est un soft norme sur le lequel je me sens bien, un peu comme j'tais sur amiga et beos. 
Un soft qui est trs correcte en ressource CPU-RAM, trs portable (c++/QT), trs complet, comme vous l'avez dis plus haut (ajoutons IRC, Opera Unite, Mail, news, RSS, gopher  ::P:  etc etc), un peut forcer l'affichage sur la largeur de la fenetre, respect des standard (ya que webkit qui fait mieux).



Innovant, simple, performant et "indpendant".
C'est pas pour rien qu'Opera est choisi dans le domaine de "l'embeding" (WII par exemple)....

VIVE OPERA !  ::ccool::

----------


## Loceka

> Par contre, il a 2 inconvnients: un clik milieu sur la fleche pour faire page prcdente n'ouvre pas la page dans un nouvel onglet


Ce que je fais (trs souvent - et que je trouve indispensable mme si a n'existe pas ailleurs) c'est de dupliquer la page : clic droit (laisser enfonc) puis bas haut (relacher) [ou clic droit sur l'onglet et "Dupliquer l'onglet"]. Aprs si tu veux faire page prcdente, clic droit clic gauche. Ok a prend 3 clics + 1 mouvement pour faire a mais c'est plus rapide que de dplacer sa souris vers la flche "page prcdente" ^_^




> Il y a bien des trucs qu'on retrouve ailleurs (genre FF qui lance l'quivalent de opera link), mais je ne conois pas qu'on puisse trouver qu'un navigateur est bon si il faut le configurer.


C'est mieux qu'un navigateur qu'on ne peut pas configurer... Personnellement Opera je le configure un minimum aprs installation (pour avoir la navigation rapide notamment) et c'est un de ces points les plus forts : il est nettement plus configurable que ses concurrents et trs peu de choses (mais quelques unes quand mme  ::(: ) ne sont pas configurables.

----------


## Rams7s

::aie:: 
Je voulais pas dire configurer , mais installer des plugins.
Au temps pour moi!
(Meme si devoir configurer le truc, a me plait pas. Enfin, plus on d'attentes prcises, plus faut mettre la pain  la pte toutes manires)

----------


## blbird

Y a-t-il enfin moyen de configurer la souris ou les touches?

J'ai toujours cherch  faire en sorte que sous Opera ,le CTRL+Clic gauche souris ouvre un nouvel onglet du lien cliqu en arrire-plan, mais impossible de modifier ce comportement.

Quelqu'un ici saurait peut-tre le faire?  :8-):

----------


## FailMan

> Aprs avoir lu les posts, notamment celui qui dit que c'est pas une usine  gaz malgr les fonctions qu'il offre, je me laisse enfin tenter


Mouais, a me convainc pas particulirement. Etant un habitu de Chrome, je ne trouve pas que la diffrence soit particulirement marquante. J'aime bien les fonctions avances d'Opera, mais comme j'ai dj ce genre de logiciels installs sur ma machine, je n'en vois pas trop l'intrt  ::?: 

Je vais donc rester sur Chrome pour un petit bout de temps, mais il n'empche que c'est un bon navigateur, meilleur que Firefox et IE selon moi, mais il manque ce sentiment de lgret pour qu'il me fasse vraiment craquer.

Si vous venez de rinstaller votre PC et que vous voulez une alternative  IE, alors il faut prendre Opera. Si vous avez dj un client IRC ou BitTorrent, a ne sert  rien de le prendre, autant prendre Chrome. En tout cas, avec ces deux navigateurs, on est aux antipodes de la lourdeur de Firefox  ::lol::

----------


## Lyche

Quand je vois le rendu de dvp.com sur opra 10.5, je prfre oublier dessuite ce browser tout moisie !

----------


## dams78

> Quand je vois le rendu de dvp.com sur opra 10.5, je prfre oublier dessuite ce browser tout moisie !


La question c'est comment cela se fait il?

----------


## Lyche

> La question c'est comment cela se fait il?


quoi? que Opra sache pas interprter des balises Li? je sais pas c'est pas moi qui l'ai dvelopp. J'ai la version en tlchargement sur le site, rien n'est install autre que ce qui est fourni par dfaut par Opra. J'avais dj le mme problme sous Opra 10 et 10.3 donc c'est dfinitif, pour moi j'abandonne totalement ce browser.

----------


## dourouc05

> Quand je vois le rendu de dvp.com sur opra 10.5, je prfre oublier dessuite ce browser tout moisie !


Tout  fait inutile : attends un peu, le CSS se charge. a arrive avec TOUS les navigateurs, sans aucune exception (sauf peut-tre DvpBrowser, qui est livr avec tous les CSS du site et qui ne les charge qu'en cas de mise  jour). Ce n'est pas la faute d'Opera si tu as une mauvaise connexion, si le site a un lger problme de disponibilit  ce moment, ou si quelqu'un marche un peu trop prs de l'ordi, ou bien si tu empches logiciellement Opera de tlcharger des CSS (c'est une option des menus, trs utile pour vrifier l'accessibilit, la smanticit..., dsactive par dfaut).

Opera sait parfaitement interprter des LI, des UL, des OL et tout ce qui faut pour des listes, mme  ocup de CSS massif. (Par exemple, voir la majorit des pages d'accueil des rdacteurs sur ce site, qui se basent sur un template  base de listes, et le template passe sans problme sur tous les navigateurs dcents (== tout sauf IE4-, FF1-, et autres antiquits)). 

Remarque aussi : quel autre navigateur te propose un gestionnaire de tlchargement aussi pouss ? Firefox peut dire qu'il s'en rapproche : une fentre ouverte sur le ct qui t'affiche quelques tlchargements en cours. Ouais. On peut faire mieux : elle se paume extrmement facilement (encore mieux avec Windows 7, d'ailleurs : inaccessible directement), ne montre pas beaucoup de tlchargements (by design, on peut le considrer comme une feature), mais surtout requiert un plug-in pour les Torrents ! Ce qui me rappelle LA fonctionnalit d'Opera  ajouter en urgence : le support des Metalinks, mme s'ils sont trs peu rpandus.

----------


## Rapha222

Tu sais que tu es sur Opera quand :
Quand tu as les Mouses Gestures <3 ;Quand tu as le Fast Forward <3 ;Quand tu as la baguette magique (CTRL + Enter) <3 ;Quand tu as la navigation 100% au clavier ou 100%  la souris ;Quand tu as un client Mail intgr avec une gestion gniale des RSS ;Quand tu as un client IRC intgr ;Quand tu as un client BT intgr (pratique pour les utilisateurs occasionnels) ;Quand tu as la Smart Bar ;Quand tu as Opera Link ;Quand tu as une navigation stable et rapide ;Quand tu sais crer tes moteurs de recherche en un clic.

J'adore cette 10.50, vivement l'intgration avec KDE  ::P:

----------


## ash.ice.loky

> quoi? que Opra sache pas interprter des balises Li? je sais pas c'est pas moi qui l'ai dvelopp. J'ai la version en tlchargement sur le site, rien n'est install autre que ce qui est fourni par dfaut par Opra. J'avais dj le mme problme sous Opra 10 et 10.3 donc c'est dfinitif, pour moi j'abandonne totalement ce browser.


Ce qui fait beaucoup de tord a ce navigateur c'est l'incomptences. Quand j'entends que OPERA est lourd, je tombe de haut. La c'est le mme problme, et quand bien mme OPERA n'afficherait pas un site correctement, qui du site ou du navigateur est en cause ?

Opera reste un navigateur  part. On aime ou on aime pas, mais a chaque fois les arguments qui tombent viennent de personnes qui visiblement ne l'ont mme pas install ou alors ne savent pas naviguer.

----------


## stailer

> Opera reste un navigateur  part. On aime ou on aime pas, mais a chaque fois les arguments qui tombent viennent de personnes qui visiblement ne l'ont mme pas install ou alors ne savent pas naviguer.


OUais... Alors qu'il suffirait juste qu'il s'appelle Google Chrome pour que par enchantement ce mme navigateur soit encens par des millions de geeks  ::aie::

----------


## ash.ice.loky

> OUais... Alors qu'il suffirait juste qu'il s'appelle Google Chrome pour que par enchantement ce mme navigateur soit encens par des millions de geeks


a peut prter  faire sourire, mais c'est hlas vrai.
Pour opra on  pas la machine  sous et  pub derrire ventant les mrites de l'espionnage. Google vendrait de la viande  des vgtariens.

Chrome  ses points forts, tout comme FF et OPERA. Ce qui est aussi vrai c'est que OPERA n'a pas cherch a se faire connatre de l'utilisateur lambda et cela ne semble pas chang.

----------


## Lyche

> Tout  fait inutile : attends un peu, le CSS se charge. a arrive avec TOUS les navigateurs, sans aucune exception (sauf peut-tre DvpBrowser, qui est livr avec tous les CSS du site et qui ne les charge qu'en cas de mise  jour). Ce n'est pas la faute d'Opera si tu as une mauvaise connexion, si le site a un lger problme de disponibilit  ce moment, ou si quelqu'un marche un peu trop prs de l'ordi, ou bien si tu empches logiciellement Opera de tlcharger des CSS (c'est une option des menus, trs utile pour vrifier l'accessibilit, la smanticit..., dsactive par dfaut).
> 
> Opera sait parfaitement interprter des LI, des UL, des OL et tout ce qui faut pour des listes, mme  ocup de CSS massif. (Par exemple, voir la majorit des pages d'accueil des rdacteurs sur ce site, qui se basent sur un template  base de listes, et le template passe sans problme sur tous les navigateurs dcents (== tout sauf IE4-, FF1-, et autres antiquits)).


Je n'ai jamais eu ce problme avec aucun autre navigateur de mon travail. 
SlimBrowser, FireFox, IE6. Pas un n'a eu ce problme, de plus, la page tait entirement charge. Et quand je vois le rendu de Opra, alors ok, il est super rapide, toutes les pages s'affichent instantanment, mais ce problme je ne l'ai que sous Opra, et pas uniquement pour dvp.com. Tu pourras dire ce que tu veux, une exprience rat ne me donne pas envie d'y revenir.

----------


## yoyo88

> [...]Les possesseurs de PC sous Mac OS X [...]


j'en connait tres peu  ::mrgreen::  par contre les possesseur de MAC sous Windows XP vont tre ravies  ::P:

----------


## vincepoencet

Cette news est bien tombe, je cherchais justement  remplacer mes navigateurs/outlook.

Aprs avoir tester 1 semaine, je suis plutot satisfait.
Pour avoir une machine un peu  la rue (visual studio + SQLServer + Outlook + bricoles) je trouve opera assez leger (entre chrome et firefox/IE).
Par contre vu qu'il fait mail aussi, entre le combo chrome + outlook ou opera seul y'a carrement pas photo !
Niveau design c'est sobre et plutot joli, et je trouve des petits trucs qui facilitent la vie tous les jours (en partie grace  ce sujet, donc merci  ::roll:: )
Par contre je l'ai trouv un peu moins veloce sous mac, et j'ai eu quelques petits problemes mais j'ai pas test assez sur cet OS.

Du coup je vais l'adopter, il manque juste un petit bloqueur de pub pour que ce soit parfait,  moins que je soit pass  cot ?

----------


## BainE

on sait que tu navigues avec ton telephone en tant que modem, et je suppose que t as fait le test en fin de mois avec le debit tout brid. L affichage que tu montres, c'est celui que j ai tous les midis avec tous les navigateurs du mondes avec la connexion en carton du boulot.

----------


## Lyche

> On sait que tu navigues avec ton telephone en tant que modem, et je suppose que t as fait le test en fin de mois avec le debit tout brid. L affichage que tu montres, c'est celui que j ai tous les midis avec tous les navigateurs du mondes avec la connexion en carton du boulot.


nan, je suis au boulot pour faire mes teste  :;):  J'ai une grosse connexion, le site n'est pas brid.

----------


## Rams7s

@vince:
Si par bloqueurs de pubs tu veux dire de pop-ups, il y en a un de base. :;): 
Si tu veux dire toutes les pubs sur les cts des sites webs, je pense pas qu'il y en ait un. 
Enfin un moyen simple et efficace d'enlever pleins de pubs c'est de ne pas utiliser les services googles.  ::aie:: 

Je viens de voir une bonne amlioration entre 10.5 et la version 10.2:
Quand on surligne un mot et qu'on fait rechercher (avec wikipedia ou n'importe quoi), a l'ouvre dans un nouvel onglet. Chose que a ne faisait pas avant, et a c'est bien.  :;):  (Et pas trop tt)

----------


## vintz72

> Ce que tu dis, il me semble que a permet juste d'appeler un site : je tape y, et je vais sur yahoo. Ici, ce n'est pas la mme chose : y qqch lance une recherche sur qqch sur yahoo.


Non non : je confirme.
Cre un raccourci avec cette url :
http://www.google.com/search?hl=fr&i...&oe=UTF-8&q=%s 
Attribue "g" comme keyword.

Dans la barre d'adresse, tapes "g toto"...

Pour wikipedia:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?search=%s

----------


## dourouc05

> OUais... Alors qu'il suffirait juste qu'il s'appelle Google Chrome pour que par enchantement ce mme navigateur soit encens par des millions de geeks


Trs bizarrement, c'est extrmement vrai : Microsoft a lanc une exprience, en montrant la nouvelle version de son OS, bien avant le lancement des betas de Seven. L'exprience ne portait que sur les anti-Vista primaires. Quel est le rsultat ? Presque tous adoraient le nouveau. 

Problme : il s'agissait de Vista, avec toutes les occurrences de "Vista" remplaces par un autre nom, dont je ne me souviens pas. 




> Du coup je vais l'adopter, il manque juste un petit bloqueur de pub pour que ce soit parfait,  moins que je soit pass  cot ?


Si : clic droit, Block Content, puis tu cliques sur les lments indsirables (images, Flash...). Tu peux aussi trouver des options pour interdire les pop-ups et autres. Il y a aussi un bloqueur de pub comme AdBlock (?) sur Firefox, mais je ne m'en sers kamais.

----------


## recon

je sais pas ce qu'ils ont mit dans les codes mais cette beta d'opra est ultra rapide en plus c'est ergonomique et ultra joli essayez en disposant la barre d'onglets  droite, la transparence et un bouton menu style m$ bravo the opera team. enfin un concurrent  un vrai pour firefox, l'essayer c'est l'adopter je passe maintenant des heures sur le net car la navigation est si confortable avec.  
 ::ccool::  ::ccool::

----------


## ash.ice.loky

Voil la version "10.50 BETA 2" est sortie.

Pas de souci d'volution sauf ma barre de lien personnelle qui  t format  ::roll:: 

Donc attention  vos liens

----------


## ash.ice.loky

Correction, aprs reboot tout est revenu  la normale.  ::ccool::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Opera 10.50 pour Windows*
*Un navigateur qui ne plaira pas  tout le monde mais qui mrite le dtour*


Opera 10.50 est disponible pour Windows depuis aujourd'hui.

Aprs une beta dj convaincante, cette version dfinitive propose un nouveau moteur de rendu (Presto 2.5), un nouveau moteur JavaScript (Carakan) et la bibliothque graphique Vega.

Un toilettage en profondeur qui a pour rsultat un vitesse vritablement bluffante (lire ci-avant).

Le navigateur norvgien a galement t dpoussir au niveau de l'UI. 

Toutes les commandes sont  prsent regroupes dans un seul et unique bouton (le fameux  O  rouge de Opera), augmentant ainsi significativement la surface d'affichage pour les pages webs. L'intgration dans Windows 7 a galement t amliore (Aero Glass, Aero Peek et les Jump Lists).

Bref, une version qui ne plaira surement pas  tout le monde mais qui mrite, objectivement, qu'on s'y attarde.

Opera 10.50 est tlchargeable ici.

----------


## haygus

Leur page HTML pour signal qu'on a la bonne version n'est pas  jour et bug
(bievenue sur opera 10.50 beta..)
et ya du texte qui se superposent

----------


## p.martin

Je sais que c'est trs bte, mais...
Rien que pour avoir fait un foin d'enfer pour que Microsoft incorpore un ballot screen, je n'installerai pas la nouvelle mouture d'Opera.

Firefox n'a pas eu besoin de ballot screen pour aller titiller IE et gagner  sa cause de nombreux utilisateurs.

En ce qui me concerne, je resterais sur ma version de Chrome qui jusqu' prsent ne m'a jamais du.

----------


## eclesia

> Bref, une version qui ne plaira surement pas  tout le monde mais qui mrite, objectivement, qu'on s'y attarde.


C'est vrai que la version finale n'est pas ultra fignol (j'attend la version linux de toute facon). Mais il tourne bien et vite  ::D:  . Go Opera !

Un navigateur rapide sans Big-Brother a vous espionner, c'est quand meme mieux que chrome.

----------


## RTN14

Waw, je viens de l'installer et tester un peu, c'est bluffant! J'utilisais dj un peu la 10.10, l je pense  en faire mon navigateur par dfaut! (Et je change pas facilement, je suis toujours sur IE ::mouarf:: )

----------


## dom75

Fan de firefox mais je dois dire qu'ils font fort. Niveau ergonomie j'adore le ct minimaliste des barres d'outils, la centralisation du menu dans le O rouge. Et puis il ne fait plus monter ma CPU  100% sur mon windows 2000 comme la version prcdente. Niveau rapidit il est un chouilla plus rapide que FF 3.6, mais le chouilla fait une grosse diffrence  la longue.
Je dis bravo.
 ::ccool::

----------


## jaimepaslesmodozls

Idem, install sur un vieux poste de test depuis sa sortie, il faut avouer que la bestiole est ultra-ractive.

Par contre une chose qui  mes yeux, tient de la grosse boulette bien moche : les RC se sont suivies  une vitesse folle (on a mme eu plusieurs RC dans une mme journe ! Du dlire...), ne rsolvant que 2 ou trois bug  chaque fois, et bizarrement, la RTM est sortie TRES peu de temps aprs la RC5 (c'est la mme build, autrement dit la RC5 a t promue RTM).
Malheureusement, la liste de bugs ne cesse de grandir (et je fais partie des victimes ^^), c'est la folie sur le blog de la desktop team : bug par ci, bug par l, modos qui s'nervent souvent  ::roll::  (en gros : "*insulte*, reportez donc le bug dans l'outil de suivi et surtout taisez-vous")

Bref, je vais attendre la prochaine build pour mettre  jour ma 10.10. J'aime bien aller vite, mais si c'est pour me prendre le mur toutes les heures, non merci (et a fait mal  mon petit cur de fan-boy, *argh*).

----------


## Nanain

J'utilise Opera depuis environ 6 mois et j'en suis trs content. 
Cette nouvelle version amliore la prise en charge du Java, je ne suis plus oblig d'utiliser Firefox pour aller sur Facebook :p

----------


## ash.ice.loky

Nickel mme si j'aurais aim une upgrade de la beta pour ne pas devoir tout reconfigurer.

Je dirais dans quelques jours si tout va bien mais pour le moment, c'est impeccable.  ::ccool::

----------


## pseudocode

> Parcontre une chose qui,  mes yeux, tient de la grosse boulette bien moche : les RC se sont suivies  une vitesse folle (on a mme eu plusieurs RC dans une mme journe ! Du dlire...), ne rsolvant que 2 ou trois bug  chaque fois, et bizarrement, la RTM est sortie TRES peu de temps aprs la RC5 (c'est la mme build, autrement dit la RC5 a t promue RTM).


Cette prcipitation n'aurait elle pas pour objectif de proposer la "toute nouvelle" version de Opera dans le "tout nouveau" ballot screen de Windows ?  ::roll::

----------


## jaimepaslesmodozls

Effectivement, tu soulves un truc intressant l...  ::ccool:: , ce qui justifierait aussi le fait que le dveloppement de la version Windows fut leur priorit pendant une courte dure, cela au dtriment des versions MacOs et Linux. Punaize... ben oui, a devient logique, enfin disons que a tient plutt bien la route.

----------


## Reward

J'aime beaucoup, mais j'ai des difficults sur les pages qui contiennent du flash, le chargement ne s'achve pas, rendant la navigation impossible, j'attendrais une mise  jour !

----------


## Lyche

> J'aime beaucoup, mais j'ai des difficults sur les pages qui contiennent du flash, le chargement ne s'achve pas, rendant la navigation impossible, j'attendrais une mise  jour !


Y'a pas que sur les pages avec du contenu flash, mais chut il faut pas parler des dfauts de Opra sur ce topic, tu pourrais finir par te faire lyncher par ses fan.

----------


## eclesia

> Y'a pas que sur les pages avec du contenu flash, mais chut il faut pas parler des dfauts de Opra sur ce topic, tu pourrais finir par te faire lyncher par ses fan.


Les "fans" dont je fais parti ne font qu'un modeste 2.5% de tous les utilisateurs.Donc on va rester modeste  ::aie::  . Opera fait son chemin sur la bonne route  ::mrgreen::  meme si c'est un peu dommage qu'il ne soit pas libre.

----------


## Lyche

> Les "fans" dont je fais parti ne font qu'un modeste 2.5% de tous les utilisateurs.Donc on va rester modeste  . Opera fait son chemin sur la bonne route  meme si c'est un peu dommage qu'il ne soit pas libre.


Au moins un qui ose l'avouer, si ce concept pouvait s'tendre partout  ::aie::

----------


## Rams7s

DragonFly est pass OpenSource d'ailleurs.  :;): 
Mais ils ont pas la moindre envie de passer le navigateur en lui mme openSource.

----------


## pseudocode

> Y'a pas que sur les pages avec du contenu flash, mais chut il faut pas parler des dfauts de Opra sur ce topic, tu pourrais finir par te faire lyncher par ses fan.


Un fan d'Opera qui est intgriste, ce n'est pas un vrai fan d'Opera.  ::D: 

Ce problme de page bloque est rcurrent chez Opera. Ca arrive souvent si tu utilises un Proxy (et parfois aussi a cause de la protection anti fraude). Dans ce cas, je baisse le nombre de connexions simultanes autorises (prfrence->avance->rseau)

----------


## Lyche

> Un fan d'Opera qui est intgriste, ce n'est pas un vrai fan d'Opera. 
> 
> Ce problme de page bloque est rcurrent chez Opera. Ca arrive souvent si tu utilises un Proxy (et parfois aussi a cause de la protection anti fraude). Dans ce cas, je baisse le nombre de connexions simultanes autorises (prfrence->avance->rseau)


Le proxy peut faire planter l'affichage des pages de Opra  :8O: . Bah voil pourquoi a passe pas au taf alors -_-

----------


## pseudocode

> Le proxy peut faire planter l'affichage des pages de Opra . Bah voil pourquoi a passe pas au taf alors -_-


Non, ca ne le fait pas "planter". C'est souvent que les pages ne finissent  jamais de charger (bloqu a 99%). Sur la plupart des sites, ce n'est pas grave : la page est affiche correctement, meme si la connexion n'est pas ferme. 

Sur d'autre site, ca empeche le bon affichage. Generalement car il y a un script dans le "OnLoad" de page, et ce script n'est jamais appel car la page n'est jamais totalement charge.

----------


## Lyche

> Non, ca ne le fait pas "planter". C'est souvent que les pages ne finissent  jamais de charger (bloqu a 99%). Sur la plupart des sites, ce n'est pas grave : la page est affiche correctement, meme si la connexion n'est pas ferme. 
> 
> Sur d'autre site, ca empeche le bon affichage. Generalement car il y a un script dans le "OnLoad" de page, et ce script n'est jamais appel car la page n'est jamais totalement charge.


Est-ce que a pourrait expliquer qu'un CSS ne soit pas traduit? (genre le screen que j'avais mis en dbut de topic)

----------


## pseudocode

> Est-ce que a pourrait expliquer qu'un CSS ne soit pas traduit? (genre le screen que j'avais mis en dbut de topic)


Non. Ca c'est clairement un bug. J'avais aussi se bug dans la version beta (ou RC) de Opera. A priori, c'est la gestion du cache qui tait bugge (rcupration de donnes depuis le cache, alors que ces donnes n'taient pas valides, car par completement charges  ::aie::  )

----------


## Lyche

> Non. Ca c'est clairement un bug. J'avais aussi se bug dans la version beta (ou RC) de Opera. A priori, c'est la gestion du cache qui tait bugge (rcupration de donnes depuis le cache, alors que ces donnes n'taient pas valides, car par completement charges  )


Ok, c'est bien malheureux quand mme tout a. J'aime bien l'interface, il est rapide, fonctionnel et pas surcharg comme FF.. Pourquoi il fonctionne pas tout bien, j'en aurai fais mon browser :/

----------


## Loceka

Faut dire que t'as vraiment pas de chance si a t'arrive  chaque fois.

Par contre, personellement,  je n'ai jamais utilis de bta d'Opera, toujours des releases (et souvent quelque temps aprs la date effective de release  ::oops:: )

----------


## LDPDC

> Ok, c'est bien malheureux quand mme tout a. J'aime bien l'interface, il est rapide, fonctionnel et pas surcharg comme FF.. Pourquoi il fonctionne pas tout bien, j'en aurai fais mon browser :/


Cocher "Utiliser Http 1.1 avec le proxy" rsout au moins en partie le problme chez moi...

----------


## v3h3mental

Cette course  la milliseconde sur le javascript devient ridicule...

Si les dveloppeurs concerns pouvaient aussi travailler sur comment ne pas 
atterir avec un browser qui consomme entre 500 et 800Mo de RAM aprs 20 min d'utilisation... 

Beaucoup plus important que 10 ms gagns dans ces tests.... bien qu'Opera s'en sorte pas mal  ce niveau...

mais Opera reste un navigateur incompatible avec de nombreuses pages...
(de mon exprience, certaines pages d'eBay, KLM, sites de banques, Hotmail)

Cela dit, je tire mon chapeau  Opera Unite (inclus dans le browser)...
Trs utile et stable maintenant...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Faille critique non-patche dans Opera 10.50* 
*Qui cumule aussi les bugs : Opera Software est-il all trop vite pour sortir son navigateur ?* 


Opera 10.50 semble connaitre quelques problmes au dmarrage.

Tout d'abord, comme signal ici mme, la liste des bugs que contient cette nouvelle version ne cesse de s'allonger et de susciter la colre des utilisateurs qui n'apprcient pas d'tre rembarrs quand ils posent des questions sur le blog officiel du navigateur norvgien.

Des imperfections (souvent mineures), qui montrent que les quipes d'Opera ont voulu faire vite. Trop vite pour certains.

D'autres, soulignent que malgr ces dfauts temporaires, les qualits de vitesse font d'Opera 10.50 un navigateur bluffant.

Cette prcipitation s'expliquerait par la volont de l'diteur de pouvoir inclure la dernire version du navigateur dans le futur ballot-screen de Microsoft. C'est en tout cas une thse - fort crdible - dfendue sur le forum.

Consquences, une vulnrabilit critique qui permet d'installer et de lancer un logiciel malicieux sur Windows vient d'tre dcouverte.

Le risque est nanmoins qualifi de "minime" par la socit, qui prcise que les annonces d'exploits zero-day (autrement dit que la faille aurait t effectivement utilise) sont fausses.

Mais qui oublie de dire que _"son analyse initiale a conclu qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'une vulnrabilit et qu'elle a communiqu cette conclusion sur son forum et aux mdias"_, note la prsident de la socit Secunia,  l'origine de la dcouverte de la vulnrabilit le 4 Mars dernier.

Toute cette confusion autour du diagnostic de la faille a retard la mise en dveloppement d'un patch de scurit. Qui n'est d'ailleurs toujours pas sorti.

Opera Software prcise qu'il devrait arriver rapidement.

D'ici l, si les utilisateurs rencontrent un site Web qui provoque un plantage de leur navigateur, ils sont invits  ne pas retourner sur le site en question.

Ou de repasser  Opera 10.10 en attendant que tout rentre dans l'ordre ?


*Source* : Le diagnostic de la faille  par Secunia, le billet de son PDG

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  La confusion autour de cette faille et le nombre de ces bugs vous tonnent-ils de la part d'Opera ?

----------


## ferber

> la liste des bugs que contient cette nouvelle version ne cesse de s'allonger et de susciter la colre des utilisateurs qui n'apprcient pas d'tre rembarrs quand ils posent des questions sur le blog officiel du navigateur norvgien.


Personnellement, je trouve mal venue que des utilisateurs qui ont reu le soft gratuitement vienne se plaindre.





> La confusion autour de cette faille et le nombre de ces bugs vous tonnent-ils de la part d'Opera ?


Les bugs font partie de la vie des logiciels. La correction des bugs aussi.
que dire de plus...  ::aie::

----------


## ash.ice.loky

Ouai pas de quoi en faire un fromage.

Chrome, IE, FF, FLASH, PDF, ..., on pourrait en crire un roman en 12 exemplaires, sont tous (ou ont tous t) touch par des bugs. Il y a une faille et alors elle est dtect et il vont la corrig.

Quant  perdre des part de march, ils en ont si peu que je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a  perdre.

Je l'utilise depuis la beta1 et aucun souci.

----------


## Lyche

Je crois que ce qui agace c'est surtout qu'il y a beaucoup plus de bug sur le 10.5 que sur la 10.1, ce qui pour une version "amliore" n'est pas forcment bien vu.

Gratuit ou pas, de toute faon quelqu'un qui n'est pas content se plaindra. Et le fait d'tre gratuit autorise une qualit infrieur au produit? interdit  l'utilisateur de faire des reproches si rels soient-ils? Donne une excuse aux dev sur le nombre croissant de bug au fur et  mesure des versions?

Srieusement, gratuit ou pas, si leur version n'est pas stable, ils ne devraient pas la mettre sur le march, a ne peux leur porter que prjudice.

----------


## ferber

> Gratuit ou pas, de toute faon quelqu'un qui n'est pas content se plaindra. Et le fait d'tre gratuit autorise une qualit infrieur au produit? interdit  l'utilisateur de faire des reproches si rels soient-ils? Donne une excuse aux dev sur le nombre croissant de bug au fur et  mesure des versions?


L'utilisateur peut rapporter les bugs, informer les developpeurs etc... Mais si il n'est pas content et qu'il veut rler il  s'abstient et  change de soft ou code le sien.



> Srieusement, gratuit ou pas, si leur version n'est pas stable, ils ne devraient pas la mettre sur le march, a ne peut leur porter que prjudice.


On est d'accord.

----------


## spidermario

> la liste des bugs que contient cette nouvelle version ne cesse de s'allonger


En fait, c'est plutt la liste des bugs _recenss_ qui s'allonge, le logiciel n'a pas gagn de bug tout seul depuis sa sortie.

----------


## Rapha222

Les dveloppeurs d'Opera ont publi un billet sur la faille en question : http://my.opera.com/securitygroup/bl...security-issue

En ralit, la faille ne permet pas de raliser un vrai overflow, mais plutt de corrompre l'espace mmoire d'Opera : un code malicieux se placerait dans en emplacement alatoire de la mmoire du navigateur.

De ce fait, la probabilit que cette portion de la mmoire soit excute est trs faible, et celle que le navigateur crashe au moment de l'exploit, ou peu aprs, est trs importante. De plus, la faille n'existe que sur la version Windows 32 bits, dans certains conditions (lorsque les protections de l'espace mmoire fournies par le noyau de >= Windows XP SP2 ne sont pas actives).

Ce n'est donc pas rellement une faille critique, quoi qu'elle puisse tout de mme tre exploite pour excuter du code alatoire, car la probabilit que cela russisse est purement thorique. Pour la majorit des victimes d'une possible attaque, ce sera un crash qui se produira et non un exploit.

Les dveloppeurs fournissent une version de dveloppement o la faille est corrige : http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog...ot-for-windows

----------


## teddyalbina

> En fait, c'est plutt la liste des bugs _recenss_ qui s'allonge, le logiciel n'a pas gagn de bug tout seul depuis sa sortie.


Bah si au loto










 ::dehors::

----------


## Rams7s

> L'utilisateur peut rapporter les bugs, Informer les dev etc... Mais si il n'est pas content et qu'il veux raller/chialler/mordre, il s'abstient et change de soft ou code le siens.


Ne rien dire quand quelque chose ne fonctionne pas comme prvu est discutable. C'est le meilleur moyen que a n'volue pas.

L'utilisateur utilise le logiciel, il est pas l pour faire autre chose. Sinon il s'appelle testeur.  ::D: 
L'utilisateur il va au service rclamation, et il rle. Parce que quand il dcide d'utiliser quelque chose, il s'attend  une certaine qualit de service. Gratuit ou pas. Aprs, il peut changer de logiciel. 

Mais si les gens ne rlent pas, comment ceux qui ne l'ont pas essay savent que le logiciel n'est pas aussi bien que ce comme quoi il s'annonce?  ::roll:: 


Sous 7 chez moi je n'ai pas rencontr de bogues, par contre sous Xp au boulot il ramasse le pauvre petit navigateur.  ::(:  Mais il est quand mme plus pratique pour l'utilisation que j'en ai.  :;):

----------


## Zenak

Personnellement je suis assez deu de la dernire version d'opera, cela fait un peu plus d'un an que j'utilise ce naviguateur en principal et firefox en second. 
Mais le 10.51 crash sans explication, surfer sur youtube provoque des plantages.
Vivement qu'il y ait des corrections pour stabiliser cette version.

Et je rejoins l'avis des autres sur le fait que mme si il est gratuit, on est des "consommateurs" et on veut ce qui se fait de mieux.

----------


## WebPac

> *Faille critique non-patche dans Opera 10.50* 
> *Qui cumule aussi les bugs : Opera Software est-il all trop vite pour sortir son navigateur ?* 
> 
> 
> Opera 10.50 semble connaitre quelques problmes au dmarrage.
> 
> Tout d'abord, comme signal ici mme, la liste des bugs que contient cette nouvelle version ne cesse de s'allonger et de susciter la colre des utilisateurs qui n'apprcient pas d'tre rembarrs quand ils posent des questions sur le blog officiel du navigateur norvgien.
> 
> Des imperfections (souvent mineures), qui montrent que les quipes d'Opera ont voulu faire vite. Trop vite pour certains.
> ...


Je trouve ce billet assez critique contre Opera.
Opera 10.50 est-il sorti trop vite ? Surement en effet, ils ont fait une mise  jour importante de leur moteur de rendu et leur moteur Javascript, ce qui a entrain une plus grande ractivit du navigateur mais aussi baiss sa stabilit. Soit, la 10.50 est plus une RC qu'une version finalise sortie vite  cause de ballot screen, mais elle est reste tout de mme stable et mme plus stable que d'autres navigateurs grands publics.
Mais Opera a toujours t ractif et pro pour faire un navigateur stable et plein de belles fonctionnalits.

Il existe une faille ? Soit, mais il en existe dans tous les navigateurs, l'important est la ractivit pour la rparer et sortir un correctif. Elle est remonte le 4 mars, on est le 14 mars et ils proposent une RC de la 10.51.
De plus, ils ont dit qu'ils allaient la rparer, je ne comprends donc pas le :



> Qui n'est d'ailleurs toujours pas sorti.


Mais aprs, je vous l'accorde, ils ont fait une bourde de communication en essayant de minimiser la faille, dans ce genre de cas, il vaut mieux faire profil bas et rparer. Mme si sur le fond, ils avaient raison, sur la forme peut mieux faire.

----------


## ferber

> Ne rien dire quand quelque chose ne fonctionne pas comme prvu est discutable. C'est le meilleur moyen que a n'volue pas.


Reporter les bugs et informer les dev, on est d'accord.



> L'utilisateur utilise le logiciel, il est pas l pour faire autre chose. Sinon il s'appelle testeur.


un testeur a plus de valeur qu'un utilisateur.
Il ne faut pas confondre les deux.



> L'utilisateur il va au service rclamation, et il rle. Parce que quand il dcide d'utiliser quelque chose, il s'attend  une certaine qualit de service. Gratuit ou pas. Aprs, il peut changer de logiciel.


Qu'il change



> Mais si les gens ne rlent pas, comment ceux qui ne l'ont pas essay savent que le logiciel n'est pas aussi bien que ce comme quoi il s'annonce?


a c'est une autre question



> Sous 7 chez moi je n'ai pas rencontr de bogues, par contre sous Xp au boulot il ramasse le pauvre petit navigateur.  Mais il est quand mme plus pratique pour l'utilisation que j'en ai.


Vite changez de navigateur, et profitez en pour rler, chialer un coup et filmer tous a, a ferra surement une bonne vido sur youtube et a dbuggera peut tre le navigateur.

----------


## Rams7s

> un tester a plus de valeur qu'un utilisateur.
> Il ne faut pas confondre les deux.


Je me permet simplement de rebondir l-dessus, et spcialement sur la premire phrase.

Comme tu es probablement au courant, les mthodes de dveloppement d'une manire gnrale s'orientent de plus en plus vers les mthodes Agiles. Et si elles sont de plus en plus adoptes, c'est que a fonctionne! Pour le client et pour celui qui produit le logiciel. Le premier des 12 principes est:
_Our highest priority is to satisfy the customer
[through early and continuous delivery
of valuable software.]
_Ce point me semble essentiel, le logiciel tu le fais pour qui? Les utilisateurs qui l'utilisent ou la MOE qui est contente d'avoir un logiciel avec une architecture canon et qui respecte les normes?  ::?: 

Alors par contre je suis d'accord avec toi sur la deuxime phrase, il ne faut pas confondre testeur et utilisateur. Mais je pense que c'est surement pas  l'utilisateur de dcouvrir des bogues.

----------


## Lyche

100 000utilisateurs feront toujours plus de boulot que 50 testeurs. Simplement parce que de par son ct novice, l'utilisateur va faire des manipulations qui ne viendraient mme pas  l'ide du testeur. Il peut dclencher des erreurs qui seraient totalement passes  la trappe.

Je suis pour livrer un produit dans les meilleurs dlais et de la plus grande fiabilit/stabilit possible. Mais on ne peut pas imaginer tout ce que feront les utilisateurs pour arriver au bug.

----------


## ferber

> le logiciel tu le fais pour qui? Les utilisateurs qui l'utilisent ou la MOE qui est contente d'avoir un logiciel avec une architecture canon et qui respecte les normes?


Pour celui/celle qui paye.

----------


## FailMan

> En ce qui me concerne, je resterais sur ma version de Chrome qui jusqu' prsent ne m'a jamais du.


Pareil, contrairement  Opera 10.50 qui m'a agac au bout de quelques heures.




> Un navigateur rapide sans Big-Brother a vous espionner, c'est quand meme mieux que chrome.


T'en fais pas, ton FAI fait Big Brother  la place de ton navigateur  ::aie::

----------


## Rams7s

Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi lyche. C'est bien parce que l'utilisateur fait des choses sans trop savoir comment qu'il faut bien prvoir un systme de suivi des erreurs. Et l il a l'air d'un peu trop bien fonctionner  ::aie:: 




> Pour celui/celle qui paye.


Pour l'utilisateur quoi. Ce serait bien de le satisfaire lui du coup. ::zoubi:: 

Ce serait gentil d'accepter que les utilisateurs pas content rlent. ::):  Si ils font l'effort de venir s'exprimer, a prouve au moins qu'ils ont essay le logiciel, et qu'il estiment que a vaut le coup d'en parler.
Tous les trucs moisis qui pullulent sur la toile ne changeront pas, sauf si (peut-tre) d'un coup t'as plein de gens qui viennent rler ou proposer des amliorations.
Par exemple sur le site perso tout moche d'un mec. S'ils viennent voir en disant dans le livre d'or que c'est tout moche, plus tt que de simplement changer de site web, le proprio fera probablement l'effort de le faire voluer. 
Je peux me tromper.


Ton FAI ne fait te surveille pas  la place de ton navigateur. Ton FAI sait ce que tu fais de la mme faon que ta banquire peut voir tes comptes. Certains navigateurs te surveillent comme si dans la rue tu tais suivi par quelqu'un qui note en permanence tous tes lieux de passages et les gens  qui tu parles.  ::roll::

----------


## ferber

> Pour l'utilisateur quoi. Ce serait bien de le satisfaire lui du coup.


utilisateur 1 : - En bleu a serrais top.
utilisateur 2 : - En bleu a serrais super top.
utilisateur 3 : - En bleu a serrais gnial !
Client :- En bleu ? non non, je sais ce qui est bien, passez tout en rose.

----------


## NejNej

> utilisateur 1 : - En bleu a serrais top.
> utilisateur 2 : - En bleu a serrais super top.
> utilisateur 3 : - En bleu a serrais gnial !
> Client :- En bleu ? non non, je sais ce qui est bien, passez tout en rose.


Pas vraiment car dans un cas comme a Utilisateur=Client.
Si jamais utilisateur!=client alors l'utilisateur ira se plaindre au client.
a revient au mme.

----------


## ferber

> Pas vraiment car dans un cas comme a Utilisateur=Client.
> Si jamais utilisateur!=client alors l'utilisateur ira se plaindre au client.
> a revient au mme.


if(Client.Happy==false&&SuivitCahierDesCharges==true){
return new Devi();
}

----------


## NejNej

> if(Client.Happy==false&&SuivitCahierDesCharges==true){
> return new Devi();
> }


Tout  fait mais c'est pas ce que je dis.
L tu dis :
"On fait comme le veut le client pas comme le veut l'utilisateur"

Et bien oui mais dans ce cas le client est l'utilisateur du coup s'il se fait entendre on l'coute car sinon hop on prend pas ce navigateur.
Et si on veut autre chose que l'utilisateur aucun problme, on lui fait, et c'est sur lui que l'utilisateur ira crier, et si le client en  rien  faire de satisfaire ses utilisateurs il reste comme a sinon il revient en demandant la modification'.
Dans tout les cas tu fais ce que veux le client.

----------


## ferber

> Tout  fait mais c'est pas ce que je dis.
> L tu dis :
> "On fait comme le veut le client pas comme le veut l'utilisateur"
> 
> Et bien oui mais dans ce cas le client est l'utilisateur du coup s'il se fait entendre on l'coute car sinon hop on prend pas ce navigateur.
> Et si on veut autre chose que l'utilisateur aucun problme, on lui fait, et c'est sur lui que l'utilisateur ira crier, et si le client en  rien  faire de satisfaire ses utilisateurs il reste comme a sinon il revient en demandant la modification'.
> Dans tout les cas tu fais ce que veux le client.


Hum oui voila.
Par contre pour en revenir au clients/utilisateurs "qui ne payent pas pour leur softs".
Ils peuvent informer/proposer mais pas  mordre/etc.
D'ailleurs je suis en train de me demander qu'elle est le modle conomique d'un logiciel tel qu'opera...

----------


## Rams7s

Une courte recherche sur internet t'aurai permis de rpondre  ta question le plus simplement du monde:
Faire des recherches dans la boite en haut  droite (ou ailleurs) rapporte de l'argent  l'entreprise.
Et les ventes lies aussi.




> Ils peuvent informer/proposer mais pas mordre/etc.


Les choses tant ce qu'elles sont, et les gens se comportant sur internet comme dans la vraie vie, charge  eux de prendre les critiques dans la face, et d'en faire bon usage. :;): 
Sans compter que le pauvre petit utilisateur qui dcouvre Opera via le _ballot screen_ et qui voit que c'est tout plein de bogues, il a vraiment de bonnes excuses de ne pas tre content.

----------


## ferber

> Une courte recherche sur internet t'aurai permis de rpondre  ta question le plus simplement du monde:
> Faire des recherches dans la boite en haut  droite (ou ailleurs) rapporte de l'argent  l'entreprise.
> Et les ventes lies aussi.


Je ne vous avez pas attendu pour faire mes recherches  ::): 



> De la mme manire que quand le train prends 3H de retard parce que quelqu'un se suicide ou quand tous les vols sont annuls parce qu'il a neig il est inutile de s'nerver sur les gens  l'accueil. Mais a n'empche qu'ils s'en prennent plein la tronche.
> Les choses tant ce qu'elles sont, et les gens se comportant sur internet comme dans la vrai vie, charge  eux de prendre les critiques dans la face, et d'en faire bon usage.
> Sans compter que le pauvre petit utilisateur qui dcouvre Opera via le _ballot screen_ et qui voit que c'est tout plein de bogues, il a vraiment de bonnes excuses de ne pas tre content.


tant donn qu'il ne paye pas, il se tait  et change de navigateur  et rapporte les bugs s'il veut. ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> tant donn qu'il ne paye pas, il se tait  et change de navigateur  et rapporte les bugs s'il veut.


Quand je lis a, j'ai l'impression d'entendre la phrase "On ne vous fait pas payer alors on fait ce qu'on veut et si a vous plait pas c'est pareil".

----------


## ferber

> Quand je lis a, j'ai l'impression d'entendre la phrase "On ne vous fait pas payer alors on fait ce qu'on veux et si a vous plait pas c'est pareil".


L'optique c'est plutt on avance tous dans la bonne humeur. Mais au final cette option devrait tre garde sous la main selon le profil de l'utilisateur. ::aie::

----------


## xelab

C'est marrant je viens de tester Opera et je le trouve moins rapide que Firefox ou Chrome ds qu'il y a du javascript un peu lourd...

----------


## ash.ice.loky

A noter que opra est dsormais en 10.53

----------


## methylene

Ah merci pour l'info, je vais mettre  jour sur mon portable  ::):

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Nouvelle beta pour Opera*
*Opera 10.60 intgre  son tour le codec video open-source WebM*


La course  la vitesse semble ne plus avoir de limite dans le petit monde des navigateurs.

Alors que Safari 5 semblait avoir repris la main, voil que Opera, l'diteur norvgien, nous livre une beta de la version 10.60 de son application, version auto-proclame 50 % plus rapide que la prcdente pour le traitement des contenus en JavaScript.

Or pour mmoire, la prcdente version tait dj considre comme une rfrence, du moins au moment de sa sortie (lire ci-avant).

On modrera l'enthousiasme de la socit en rappelant que la vitesse d'un navigateur ne rside pas uniquement dans son traitement du JavaScript (un fait que Microsoft ne se prive pas d'exploiter dans son comparatif entre Safari 5 et son futur Internet Explorer 9 qui gre dj l'acclration graphique).

Il n'en reste pas moins qu'Opera 10.60 est effectivement rapide et qu'il arrive avec son lot habituelle de nouveauts, notamment en ce qui concerne le HTML 5 et la vido.

Avec cette version, Opera supporte  son tour WebM, le codec open-source de Google issu du format VP8. Il devient le troisime navigateur aprs Chrome de Google, et tout rcemment Firefox de la Fondation Mozilla.

Autre nouveaut  sous la capot , la prise en charge des  super cookies  du HTML 5 (alias AppCache). Cette volution du HTML 5 permet  un utilisateur de continuer  utiliser une application de type Cloud (Google Docs ou Office Web Apps de Microsoft par exemple), mme hors ligne, en les stockant dans le cache du navigateur. A la connexion suivante, une synchronisation des donnes se fait automatiquement (lire sur ce point _ Les principales nouveauts du HTML 5_ ).

Aprs Firefox 3.5, Opera intgre galement Web Workers, une nouveaut qui intressera tout particulirement les dveloppeurs webs. Cette fonctionnalit du HTML 5 permet d'acclrer le traitement des calculs complexes et de fluidifier l'affichage des pages (notamment du JavaScript). Or ce type de calcul se dmocratise de plus en plus avec les applications Cloud, une volution bienvenue donc.

Cot utilisateur, l'UI a t lgrement rafraichie, mais c'est surtout la fonction recherche qui frape.

Des suggestions s'affiche directement dans le champs de saisie pour les moteurs partenaires d'Opera (celui de Wikipedia par exemple). Et la recherche peut galement se faire depuis Speed Dial.

Enfin, Opera 10.60 introduit la golocalisation (via la reconnaissance du Hotspot wifi sur lequel l'utilisateur est connect)

Pour le tester par vous mme, sa beta est disponible en tlchargement sur cette page.

La version officielle dfinitive est attendue _ pour cet t_ . Elle devrait sortir simultanment pour Windows, Mac et Linux.


*Source*

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette beta d'Opera 10.60 ? Et par rapport  la concurrence, vous semble-t-elle meilleur ou juste satisfaisante (voire mauvaise) ?

----------


## Bluespear

> Elle devrait sortir simultanment pour Windows, Mac et Linux.


Et la marmotte  ::aie::   ::lol:: 

Sachant que la 10.50 est en "coming soon" depuis au moins 2 mois pour Linux, j'ai du mal  accorder du crdit  leurs promesses  ::mrgreen:: 
Je sais pas ce que a donne ct Mac, mais on dirait Adobe dans leur politique de sortie de versions.




> D'ici l, si les utilisateurs rencontrent un site Web qui provoque un plantage de leur navigateur, ils sont invits  ne pas retourner sur le site en question


La 10.50_rc(?) de Linux que j'utilise a d planter sur  peu prs tous les sites que je visite quotidiennement... 

J'apprcie ce navigateur qui a remplac firefox sur mes machines.. Mais si chrome ne dpendait pas de 2-3 salets de libs gnome, c'est lui qui remplacerait firefox  ::):

----------


## Invit

Je viens de l'essayer et au niveau rapidite du rendu j'ai pas vue de difference

J'ai aussi remarqu un bug l'adresse de la barre d'adresse ne change pas quand on fait precdent ou suivant.

----------


## gandf

J'utilise opera depuis longtemps mais des bugs sont apparus sur la beta.

J'ai des bugs d'accents quand je remplis des formulaires sur des sites qui fonctionnent bien avec les autres navigateurs.

Sur un site, il ne reconnait pas qu'il y a un login password.

J'ai encore d'autres bugs qui font que je suis toujours oblig d'utiliser firefox en plus d'opera.

----------


## Ptigrouick

C'est amusant cette guerre du "c'est moi le plus rapide nananre". On se croirait dans une cour d'cole avec des gamins qui comparent leurs b... illes !
Bientt les navigateurs vont devenir tellement rapides qu'ils vont arriver  deviner sur quel site vous voulez aller avant mme que vous le sachiez vous-mme.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Neko

> C'est amusant cette guerre du "c'est moi le plus rapide nananre". On se croirait dans une cour d'cole avec des gamins qui comparent leurs b... illes !
> Bientt les navigateurs vont devenir tellement rapides qu'ils vont arriver  deviner sur quel site vous voulez aller avant mme que vous le sachiez vous-mme.


Pas si amusant que a, c'est mme plutt une bonne chose. Parce que le but n'est pas d'avoir des applications qui s'emptent  mesure que la puissance des machines augmente.
C'est d'ailleurs dommage que a se limite aux navigateurs. Alors certes, on s'en rend pas vraiment compte et a n'a que peu d'impact quand c'est que le navigateur, mais si toutes les applications jouaient le jeu on pourrait y gagner pas mal en ractivit des systmes.

----------


## Ptigrouick

> C'est d'ailleurs dommage que a se limite aux navigateurs. Alors certes, on s'en rend pas vraiment compte et a n'a que peu d'impact quand c'est que le navigateur, mais si toutes les applications jouaient le jeu on pourrait y gagner pas mal en ractivit des systmes.


Oui mais justement pour un navigateur, je trouve a ridicule. Certes c'est utile d'avoir des navigateurs qui ne sont pas des brouettes, mais de l  en faire un argument marketing juste parce qu'une version charge une page en 0.001ms de moins que le concurrent...
Aprs je suis le premier  reconnatre qu'il faut optimiser au maximum ses codes pour viter de solliciter inutilement les ressources systmes. Mais dans ce cas, il faut aussi viter d'utiliser des OS qui bouffent toutes les ressources et exigent une configuration ultra-puissante dernier cri pour fonctionner. L-dessus se vanter des ms gagns par son navigateur c'est grotesque (je ne cite pas d'exemple d'OS sinon je vais encore me faire taper dessus et traiter d'extrmiste du pingouin...  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Opera patche 5 failles dans son navigateur*
*Mais ne ne dit pas lesquelles, pour protger la concurrence*


Opera vient de sortir un correctif de scurit qui colmate cinq failles exploitables dans la dernire version stable de son navigateur (Opera 10.54).

Habituellement, les diteurs communiquent la nature des failles patches et leurs degrs de dangerosit.

Cette fois-ci, ce n'est pas le cas.

Opera s'est content de livrer le niveau d'importance des vulnrabilits traites. Deux sont qualifies  d'extrmement importante , une de  trs importante , une de moyennement importante et une de mineure.

La socit explique qu'entre la transparence et la scurit, elle a choisi la scurit. Ces failles pourraient, d'aprs elle, se trouver dans les navigateurs de la concurrence sans que celle-ci n'ait encore eu le temps de les corriger. Il lui apparaitrait  donc irresponsable de communiquer plus de dtails sur ce patch.

Une exception cependant. Opera explique qu'une des failles  extrmement importantes  touche la gestion des polices de caractre. Dans la version pour Windows, la vulnrabilit permettait l'intrusion sur la machine de l'utilisateur. Opera souligne que Microsoft a dj dit une mise  jour de scurit pour ce problme, mais qu'il se peut qu'elle n'ait pas encore t applique par tous. D'o ses explications. 

Le patch de scurit pour ces failles est sorti  la fois pour Windows et pour Mac.

Petite nouveaut au passage pour les apple-fans,  prsent Opera retire les anciennes versions du navigateur avant de s'installer.

Pour mmoire, la beta d'Opera 10.60 (lire ci-avant) est elle disponible ici.


*Source* : Communication sur la faille lie aux polices de caractre, les modifications pour Windows et celles pour Mac

----------


## Neko

Oui, enfin ils disent quand mme qu'ils vont communiquer plus tard que ces failles, donc ce sera facilement vrifiable.
Si ce sont des failles touchant plusieurs navigateurs ce sont probablement des failles de l'OS, comme celle des polices. Sauf qu'elles ne doivent pas tre patches.

----------


## Flaburgan

Ne pas rendre l'information publique pour viter que les pirates l'apprennent, pourquoi pas, mais ont-ils averti les autres fabricants de browser avec des informations plus dtailles qu'il "y a une faille au niveau des polices" ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Opera 10.60, toujours plus rapide*
*AVG, WebM et Bing dbarquent dans le navigateur norvgien*

*Mise  jour du 01/07/10*



A peine deux semaines aprs sa beta (lire ci-avant), Opera Softwares annonce aujourd'hui l'arrive de la version 10.60 finalise de son navigateur.

Au menu, des performances dans l'affichage des contenus en JavaScript encore amliores (la socit affirme que son navigateur est 50 % plus rapide que la prcdente version), le support du HTML 5 (notamment du "Applications Cache"), la golocalisation (elle aussi permise grce au HTML 5) ou l'implmentation de WebM - le nouveau codec multimdia open-source de Google.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocRE9aarplI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocRE9aarplI[/ame]


Mais curieusement, les deux nouveauts les plus intressantes ne sont pas dcrites dans l'annonce d'Opera.

La premire concerne la scurit. A prsent, le navigateur embarque un filtre de scurit conu par AVG. Il s'agit en fait d'une base de donnes, mis  jour en temps rels par l'diteur d'antivirus, qui recense les sites malicieux. Cette base communique, en temps-rel galement, avec le navigateur et permet d'afficher un signale d'alerte quand l'utilisateur est sur le point de visiter un site blacklist.

L'autre nouveaut concerne les moteurs de recherche avec l'arrive de Bing de Microsoft dans le choix des moteurs utilisables.

Cot UI, rien de chang par rapport  la beta, si ce n'est le mot _ menu_  qui apparat en dessous du logo traditionnel du navigateur, en haut  gauche de l'application, pour expliciter la fonction de ce bouton visiblement mal compris.

Opera 10.60 est disponible sur cette page.


*Source* : Annonce officielle d'Opera Software


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des nouveauts d'Opera 10.60 : bluffantes ou plutt futiles ?

----------


## WebPac

Juste 2 petites prcisions :
1. Niveau interface, le Speed dial a aussi t remani et agrandi sur les crans larges et la prvisualisation a aussi t amliore avec transition fluide quand on passe la souris d'un onglet vers un autre et aussi la prvisualisation ainsi que la miniature des onglets application (tlchargement, notes, ...) ont maintenant un belle et grande icone.
2. Bing n'est pas le moteur de recherche pas dfaut, il a juste t rajout dans la liste des moteurs de recherche et il est celui affich dans le speed dial, mais le moteur de recherche par dfaut n'a pas chang et il n'est pas celui par dfaut lors d'une nouvelle installation.

Sinon, Opera rocks !  ::yaisse1::

----------


## Neko

> Que pensez-vous des nouveauts d'Opera 10.60 : bluffantes ou plutt futiles ?


C'est pas mal du tout, mais pas bluffant non plus. 
La golocalisation semble demander  l'utilisateur pour chaque site si oui ou non il veut bien envoyer l'info, ce qui est bien. 
Il ne semble pas y avoir de config pour dsactiver la liste AVG en revanche...
Pour le speed dial, honntement, je vois pas grande diffrence ? J'attends toujours qu'on puisse mettre des icnes  la place des images de sites. Ce qui serait plus facilement distinguable.  ::oops::

----------


## romain537

bonjour,

je viens d'installer la dernire version d'opera sur mon poste (sous windows 2000) et les pages se chargent trs lentement et sont le plus souvent incompltes !

Je n'ai pas de souci avec les autres navigateurs installs, firefox et IE. Et la version 9.64 d'opera que j'avais avant fonctionnait trs bien.

Je passe par un proxy avec authentification, opera me demande bien un login et un mot de passe comme les autres navigateurs et je reois bien des donnes mais la page reste blanche pendant un bon moment avant de voir apparaitre les premiers morceaux de pages web.

Avez-vous rencontr ce genre problme avec cette nouvelle version ?

----------


## pseudocode

J'ai pas mal de problme sur la version 10.60 : scripts userjs qui ne marchent plus, certains sites qui sont mal rendus, certains gadgets de ma page igoogle qui ne se chargent pas...

Je retourne en version 10.54 en attendant que ca se stabilise.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## toino

Heu, je me demande...
J'ai compar diverts navigateurs avec quelques tests pour voir ^^'

Avec http://clients.futuremark.com/peacekeeper :

1ier : Chrome 7.0.509.0 avec 7310 points
2nd : Opra 10.61 avec 5437 points
3ime : Chrome 5.0.375.127 avec 4074 points
4ime : Safari 5.0.1 avec 3754 points

Puis avec http://html5test.com/ : (c'est sur 300 points + des points bonus pour l'intgration de)

1ir : Chrome 7.0.509.0 => *227 points* + 8 points bonus
2nd : Safari 5.0.1 => 207 points + 7 points bonus
3ime : Chrome 5.0.375.127 => 197 points + 7 points bonus
4ime : Firefox 4.0 beta4 => 190 points + *9 points bonus*
5ime : Opra 10.61 => 159 points + 7 points bonus

Avec http://acid3.acidtests.org/

A part firefox (97) tous ont eu 100

Et http://www2.webkit.org/perf/sunspide...er-driver.html (j'en ai tester que 2 pour l'instant pour voir)

1ir : Chrome 7.0.509.0 => 395.2ms +/- 7.8%
2nd : Opra 10.61 => 421.6ms +/- 2.3%

Qu'en pensez vous ? :s

----------


## pseudocode

J'en pense que gagner des pouillmes de secondes sur du Javascript, c'est surtout un argumentaire marketing. C'est un peu comme gagner des FPS sur les cartes graphiques.

Franchement, j'ai jamais t sur un site en me disant "Rhaaa, ca serait tellement mieux si le moteur javascript tournait 7% plus vite".  ::aie::

----------

